# HAUNTED RADIO: knotts, netherworld, bates, tbtw, deadland, lots of toy news, & more!!



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Holy crap, it's not bloked at work! I can actually listen ot it! 
I am shock! Shock I tell you!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*very cool but I can't get it to open up. Poo.*


----------

